# Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten "Tiere im Teich" Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

Okay ... ein paar Bilder habe ich in großer Auflösung. Alle anderen sind drastisch verkleinert, damit kann man nichts anfangen.

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

Wer keine Koi im Teich, der hat vll. anderes "Getier", so wie wir


----------



## Petra (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

Hallo

Leider habe ich diese Jahr keine Bilder aber trotzdem kaufe ich einen Kalender denn der ist wie jedes Jahr sehr schön.


----------



## Ulli (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

bin ich zu spät dran? Hier noch welche von mir...


----------



## engelchen1010 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

JUHU

habe auch noch welche wenns noch net zu spät ist


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere im Teich*

hätte hier noch ein paar Babys


----------

